# Bulk corkbark at Pet Supplies Plus



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Aquascaping opportunities abound with natural cork bark and I stumbled upon this source at the local Pet Supplies Plus. If you are setting up a tank, gluing flattened pieces of natural cork to the walls makes great places to pin anubias and fern to rather than driftwood. It's a variation on mossy walls.

Anyway, rather than paying exhorbitant shipping, check out the reptile aisle at this store and see the variety of shapes available. Some were flat, some remained hollow logs (Consider a planter!), others the partially curved hunks. The stuff is 10.98 a pound.
Pet Supplies Plus Store locator: click here

Tom Barr has an article about corkbark aquascaping at SFBAAPS here clickif you don't know what I am talking about.


----------

